# Quincy, MI ID-13-7495 adult, male, stray



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

DOG ID # 13-7495
Sex:Male
Age:Adult
Breed:German Shepherd
Arrival:Monday July 1, 2013
Release:Thursday July 11, 2013

Viewable on web until: Thursday July 18, 2013
Location Found: City of Litchfield-Hillsdale County
*Description: *
No Collar 
64 lbs.

Animal Control 
Hours: Mon, Wed, Fri 9am-1pm 
Tue & Thur Noon-4pm 

Phone: 517-639-3210 
*Machine Does NOT Take Messages*



County of Branch ::

The release date is the date the dog is available for adoption or rescue. I think the "viewable on web until" date is their last day. This is not a good shelter. They used a gas chamber at one time; not sure If they still do.


----------

